# Eiffel studio 5.7 comment l'installer?



## pht (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
je tente d'installer eiffel studio 5.7 mais je n'arrive pas &#224; le lancer.

D&#233;j&#224; sur le site de Eiffel software il n'y a pas de version os x, cette derni&#232;re je l'ai trouv&#233; ici :

http://eiffelsoftware.origo.ethz.ch/index.php/EiffelOnMac

Qqn connaitrait-il un lien ou une m&#233;thode pour le faire fonctionner. Il faut l'installer avec X11 mais comme je ne connais pas grand chose au terminal, je ne sais pas quoi faire.
J'ai m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; installer les darwinports pour le faire tourner mais je suis encore plus perdu&#8230; :

http://eiffelstudio.darwinports.com/

Si vous pouviez me procurer un d&#233;but de piste&#8230;,
merci


----------



## tatouille (17 Février 2007)

pht a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je tente d'installer eiffel studio 5.7 mais je n'arrive pas à le lancer.
> 
> Déjà sur le site de Eiffel software il n'y a pas de version os x, cette dernière je l'ai trouvé ici :
> ...


sur le site il ya la version-src GPL c'est celle utilisée pour les NIX*


----------



## pht (17 Février 2007)

De quelle image parles-tu? J'en ai déjà deux différentes qui sont pour mac intel
 et comment fait-on pour l'installer?

Et puis j'ai installé darwinports et macports mais je n'arrive pas à lancer EiffelStudio, dans la console il m'indique qu'il n'y a pas de image source, alors que j'ai installé depuis aqua le paquet pour darwinport "eiffelstudio-5.7.64493.mpkg" :

_##
Command: estudio
Path:    /Applications/MacPorts/Eiffel57/EiffelStudio57.app/Contents/MacOS/../Resources/Eiffel57/studio/spec/macosx-x86/bin/estudio
Parent:  xterm [758]

Version: ??? (???)

PID:    760
Thread: Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

Library not loaded: /opt/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.0.dylib
  Referenced from: /Applications/MacPorts/Eiffel57/EiffelStudio57.app/Contents/MacOS/../Resources/Eiffel57/studio/spec/macosx-x86/bin/estudio
  Reason: image not found

##
_

merci


----------



## tatouille (19 Février 2007)

_ /opt/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.0.dylib manque certaines deps as gtk glib  pango  ecetera pourtant tout est expliqué 
_


----------



## pht (19 Février 2007)

Oui pour GTK  2 j'ai essayé de l'installer à part mais cela n'a pas marché, je suis trop novice en unix pour me débrouiller c'est cela le probleme.


----------

